# snow pics



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

here are some more. The last one is my new yard. I plan on building a salt bin there.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures i like the old truck.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks. shes a 94 and handles a full load like a champ. I say is rides like a caddy when loaded. That is about 4.5 scoops of salt in that pic and she is still looking strong


----------

